# D-link dir-300 Connection Timeout



## Ziyarath (May 13, 2012)

*Greetings.*

I'm using the D-link dir-300 wi-fi router. Cable internet connection. 

PC is connected to the router by the cable and the laptop via wi-fi. 

Both machines have the same problem - after some time, although there are no package loss when I'm pinging anything, some services report "connection timeout". Such as PvP.net, EA Online and Turbofilm.tv. 

Soft reset, hard reset didn't solve anything. 

Although when PC is connected straight to the main internet cable - there are no problems at all. 

I'd appreciate any advice. Thank you.


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 50-E5-49-51-97-66
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::7836:b934:b9a4:877f%16(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.100(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, May 13, 2012 12:57:58 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, May 14, 2012 12:57:58 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 324068681
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-37-C9-CC-00-1E-90-ED-10-C9
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:2c29:9923:9253:c5cf(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2c29:9923:9253:c5cf%12(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{95A82793-301B-4214-9D01-223C43EA50EE}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Aslana>ping google.com

Pinging google.com [173.194.35.232] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 173.194.35.232: bytes=32 time=57ms TTL=51
Reply from 173.194.35.232: bytes=32 time=49ms TTL=51
Reply from 173.194.35.232: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=51
Reply from 173.194.35.232: bytes=32 time=91ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 173.194.35.232:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 49ms, Maximum = 91ms, Average = 61ms

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


C:\Users\Aslana>ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=184ms TTL=40
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=184ms TTL=40
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=184ms TTL=40
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=184ms TTL=40

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 184ms, Maximum = 184ms, Average = 184ms

C:\Users\Aslana>


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome to TSF,

Please try upgrading your firmware for the DIR-300 from the link below, please choose the correct hardware revision use the help provided on page to locate revision no.
DIR-300: Wireless G Router - Technical support D-Link


----------



## Ziyarath (May 13, 2012)

Hi again and thank you for responding.

I do have the 2.04 (latest) firmware version already. Although, after reinstalling it the problem remained.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Does your ISP supply you a dynamic external IP or a static one you can check on their support pages or by contacting them.

If your ISP supplies you with a dynamic iP then in the dir-300 in the WAN settings set it check it is set to Automatic(DHCP or Dynamic).

If your ISP supplies you with a static IP again in WAN settings set it to static and provide IP address, subnet mask, gateway and DNS server information that your ISP provided you with here and click apply or save settings and re-boot the router.


----------



## Ziyarath (May 13, 2012)

My ISP supplies dynamic IP and it was set in the WAN settings. Although I re-set it and saved settings again, re-booted the router and PC - problem persists. 

I'm starting to wonder if it might be some mechanical flaw in the router.

Thanks again.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Do you have any other routers to try.

To confirm when connected direct to the modem you have stable internet on both machines is the modem an ADSL modem/router or just a DSL modem?


----------



## Ziyarath (May 13, 2012)

No, I don't have any other routers to try at the moment. Only if I'll buy a new one.

And I don't have a "modem" so to speak. I have stable internet if I plug the cable straight into the PC's ethernet connector (motherboard).


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

The router could be at fault.

Can you ping google.com's IP address 173.194.35.232 and post results please.

Also can you post an *ipconfig /all *from the pc and one from the Laptop.

Also from the Laptop can you:


Download, Install and Run * Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector*.

To run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, double click the Xirrus Icon on your Desktop, Tap the Printscreen key on your keyboard, open up Paint then choose Edit from the Menu and select Paste, then SAVE it. Upload and attached it here, click on Go Advanced and locate Manage Attachments Tab and attached the file.

Also since you do online gaming and video streaming these can take up a lot of bandwidth so that may be an issue.

Can you run your pc and laptop without gaming or streaming and see if you get any timeout or disconnection issues.

Please do a speedtest from the link below i would do five tests at least add the download results together and divide by five do the same with the upload and post the results in your next reply please, this will be your average download and upload speed.
Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test


----------

